# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  بعض اسماء الحيوانات و الطيور و الحشرات باللغة الانجليزيه

## الوسادة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هذه بعض اسماء الطيو والحشرات والاسمــآك بالأنجليزي

الطيـــــــــــور


Birds ……… طيور

Canary ……………… الكناري

Turkey ……………… ديك رومي

Cock ……………… ديك

Dove ………………حمامة

Duck ……………… بطة

Drake ……………… ذكر البط

Eagle ……………… نسر

Goose ……………… وزة

Hawk ………………صقر

Hoopoe ……………… هدهد

Hen ……………… دجاجة

Nightingale ……………… عندليب

Ostrich ……………… نعامة

Owl ……………… بومة

Parrot ……………… ببغاء

Peacock ……………… طاووس

Peahen ……………… أنثى الطاووس

Pelican ……………… بجع

Penguin ……………… بطريق

Sparrow ……………… عصفور

Stork ……………… لقلق

Swallow ……………… السنونو

Swan ……………… بجعة


__________________________


الأسمـــآكـ



Fish………… أسماك

Whale ……………… حوت

Dolphin ……………… ُدولفين

Carp ……………… شبوط

Dogfish ……………… كلب البحر

Shark ……………… سمك القرش

Starfish ……………… نجم البحر

Shrimp ……………… الروبيان

Trout ……………… تروته(سلمون منقط)

قُدَ ……………… Cod

Swordfish ……………… أبو سيف

Salmon ……………… سلمون

____________________________________________


الحشـــــرآت



حشرات ................ INSECTS


Ant ……………… نملة

Butterfly ……………… فراشة

Bee ……………… نحلة

Beetle ……………… خنفساء

Cricket ……………… صرصور

Fly ……………… ذبابة

Locust ……………… جرادة

Millipede ……………… الدودة الالفية

Mosquito ……………… بعوضة

Scorpion ……………… عقرب

Silk – worm ……………… دودة القز

Termite ……………… النملة البيضاء

Tsetse – fly ……………… ذبابة مرض النوم

Wasp ……………… زنبور (ذكر النحل )

Worm ……………… دودة

----------

